# wynn filter on it's way!



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally got around to ordering my Wynn Cartridge Filter for my HF DC. Think it should be called a CC Chip Collector instead.

Then it's picking up an air filtration unit, going with the Delta I think, because this summer it would be nice to have the kids come out to the garage and not worry about them inhaling dust.

I hate spending my extra cash on something that doesn't make dust but I'm so tired of everything being covered in dust.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

You and your lungs won't regret it!

FAbian


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> You and your lungs won't regret it!
> 
> FAbian


 + one.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello! I want to know more about Wynn filter. I hope more discussions will further help me. Thanks


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I got my chip seperator hooked up and was very dissapointed in the loss of suction on my DC. Then my Wynn filter came in the mail. I installed it and my DC's suction seemed more powerful then even before the seperator. Very happy with it and you can definitly notice a difference in air quality


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dwendt1978 said:


> Well I got my chip seperator hooked up and was very dissapointed in the loss of suction on my DC. Then my Wynn filter came in the mail. I installed it and my DC's suction seemed more powerful then even before the seperator. Very happy with it and you can definitly notice a difference in air quality


That's exactly what I have been saying and tried to show a while back with the test I done. Good to here it worked out for you.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome! Now, get back to making some more dust. :laughing:

FAbian


----------

